# New in Abu Dhabi - looking to make some friends :-)



## Matthey78

Hi there,

I'm a banking professional who'll be calling Abu Dhabi home for the next 1-2 years. My interests include dining out, fitness, shopping, movies, music, etc. 

Looking forward to meeting some like-minded people here as it's been so far a rather lonely one-week of staying in the hotel. 

Thanks for reading my post. Have a great week ahead!


----------



## Pasanada

Hi and welcome to the Forum! 

If you use Facebook, there are groups dedicated to Abu Dhabi. Events are posted on this group and it's a great way of making friends with other expats.

I have a friend in Abu Dhabi, he's a Brit and has found life there to be fantastic! He has an active social life and has no intention of returning to Blighty in the future. I don't think you will have many problems settling in and making friends.

Good luck!


----------



## Mory

*Hello*

Hello Matthey,
I just joined this website and you are the first one I got in it and I read your thread.
You are welcome to Abu Dhabi and you will find it interesting as long as you have real true friends as I know how bad lonely life.
I am here since 4 years working as Petroleum engineer and I am living alone too looking for new friends. So it may be the destiny put each other in one way to meet.
I am a male, originally from Egypt and 32 y.
Will you introduce yourself please?

Best Regards and wishing you a pleasant stay in Abu Dhabi.

Amr




Matthey78 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a banking professional who'll be calling Abu Dhabi home for the next 1-2 years. My interests include dining out, fitness, shopping, movies, music, etc.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some like-minded people here as it's been so far a rather lonely one-week of staying in the hotel.
> 
> Thanks for reading my post. Have a great week ahead!


----------



## main15

Hey Im new aswell- well ive been here for 3 months but still living in a hotel aswell and finding it a bit difficult to meet new people. I am from scotland. Give me a message if you want to meet up- not sure if you can private mail on this site or i would mail you my number

cheers 

Leanne



Matthey78 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I'm a banking professional who'll be calling Abu Dhabi home for the next 1-2 years. My interests include dining out, fitness, shopping, movies, music, etc.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some like-minded people here as it's been so far a rather lonely one-week of staying in the hotel.
> 
> Thanks for reading my post. Have a great week ahead!


----------



## Mory

*Hello*

Thanks for your reply and I wish you very nice stay in Abu Dhabi and enjoy your time.
my private contacts amrrriad at msn dot com or you can mail me in the day time on <Amr.Riad at me.weatherford dot com
050 2206468 my mobile number.
It will be good if we meet this weekend we can go for some drink in nice place, contact me and we will arrange if you want and have time.

Cheers,
Amr



main15 said:


> Hey Im new aswell- well ive been here for 3 months but still living in a hotel aswell and finding it a bit difficult to meet new people. I am from scotland. Give me a message if you want to meet up- not sure if you can private mail on this site or i would mail you my number
> 
> cheers
> 
> Leanne


----------



## Mory

*Hi*

Sorry it might be I replied by mistake. I thought that I am repling to Matthey.
Sorry again. the email I received confused me.

Regards,
Amr



Mory said:


> Thanks for your reply and I wish you very nice stay in Abu Dhabi and enjoy your time.
> my private contacts amrrriad at msn dot com or you can mail me in the day time on <Amr.Riad at me.weatherford dot com
> 050 2206468 my mobile number.
> It will be good if we meet this weekend we can go for some drink in nice place, contact me and we will arrange if you want and have time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Amr


----------



## beisenberg

Matt,
I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in the beginning of December to start a job at an investment management firm there. I am 31yo and currently reside in New York City. I would be very interested to hear how you've found life over there in the few weeks you've been there, and would definitely be up for possibly getting together when I get over there in December.

Best of luck,
Barry



Matthey78 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a banking professional who'll be calling Abu Dhabi home for the next 1-2 years. My interests include dining out, fitness, shopping, movies, music, etc.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some like-minded people here as it's been so far a rather lonely one-week of staying in the hotel.
> 
> Thanks for reading my post. Have a great week ahead!


----------



## Sparkysair

Hiya, I'm new to AD too! Been here nearly two weeks and am already sick of hotel life. Have you started looking for somewhere to rent yet?


----------



## Matthey78

main15 said:


> Hey Im new aswell- well ive been here for 3 months but still living in a hotel aswell and finding it a bit difficult to meet new people. I am from scotland. Give me a message if you want to meet up- not sure if you can private mail on this site or i would mail you my number
> 
> cheers
> 
> Leanne


heya, looks like we're all in the same boat. been staying at le Meridien for 2 weeks now and finding the daily work then hotel thing a bit routine. good idea to meet up. my number is 0501098673.


----------



## Matthey78

Pasanada said:


> Hi and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> If you use Facebook, there are groups dedicated to Abu Dhabi. Events are posted on this group and it's a great way of making friends with other expats.
> 
> I have a friend in Abu Dhabi, he's a Brit and has found life there to be fantastic! He has an active social life and has no intention of returning to Blighty in the future. I don't think you will have many problems settling in and making friends.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks for the great tip. i guess once i found an apartment, things will be ok.


----------



## Matthey78

Sparkysair said:


> Hiya, I'm new to AD too! Been here nearly two weeks and am already sick of hotel life. Have you started looking for somewhere to rent yet?


hi there!

yes, my company has assigned me a relocation agen but no luck so far. seems like most places are in villas, which could be illegal. have you managed to find anyting?


----------



## Matthey78

beisenberg said:


> Matt,
> I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in the beginning of December to start a job at an investment management firm there. I am 31yo and currently reside in New York City. I would be very interested to hear how you've found life over there in the few weeks you've been there, and would definitely be up for possibly getting together when I get over there in December.
> 
> Best of luck,
> Barry


Hi Barry,

I'm not trying to scare you or anything but I can tell you that finding accommodation will be a big challenge. It's a major pain that every new expat has to go through in AD. I myself am stuggling, even with the help of a relocation consultant.

So far, I've seen some units in villa and a rundown 1 bedroom apartment - all not very ideal. So I guess I don't have much choice but to stay at the hotel for the time being. Please request your employer to provide you some form of temporary accommodation and also make sure you can extend your stay there because that's very likely to happen. 

Having said that, life here should be okay once you find a place to call home. 

All the best to you!


----------



## beisenberg

Thanks for the information. I had already heard about the housing shortage in AD and inquired with my employer as to what assistance they provide. As part of the relocation, they will provide hotel accommodations/corporate housing for up to 45 days. Additionally, they have built or are building apartment buildings reserved only for employees of my firm, and they have specific agents they use to assist their expat employees in locating housing if you choose not to take one of their apartments. Lastly, they also have indicated they will increase my housing allowance if necessary in the event i can not find anything at the rate i had originally been given. So, although I do not expect the process to be easy given everything i've been hearing/reading, i do feel my employer is very aware of these difficulties and is doing things to reduce the pain as much as possible. 

Do you have a recommendation in what area/community in AD I should be looking? Preferably one that's relatively close to what little nightlife exists in the city, and one where there is a large concentration of Western expats.

Thanks for all your help!




Matthey78 said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> I'm not trying to scare you or anything but I can tell you that finding accommodation will be a big challenge. It's a major pain that every new expat has to go through in AD. I myself am stuggling, even with the help of a relocation consultant.
> 
> So far, I've seen some units in villa and a rundown 1 bedroom apartment - all not very ideal. So I guess I don't have much choice but to stay at the hotel for the time being. Please request your employer to provide you some form of temporary accommodation and also make sure you can extend your stay there because that's very likely to happen.
> 
> Having said that, life here should be okay once you find a place to call home.
> 
> All the best to you!


----------



## Matthey78

beisenberg said:


> Thanks for the information. I had already heard about the housing shortage in AD and inquired with my employer as to what assistance they provide. As part of the relocation, they will provide hotel accommodations/corporate housing for up to 45 days. Additionally, they have built or are building apartment buildings reserved only for employees of my firm, and they have specific agents they use to assist their expat employees in locating housing if you choose not to take one of their apartments. Lastly, they also have indicated they will increase my housing allowance if necessary in the event i can not find anything at the rate i had originally been given. So, although I do not expect the process to be easy given everything i've been hearing/reading, i do feel my employer is very aware of these difficulties and is doing things to reduce the pain as much as possible.
> 
> Do you have a recommendation in what area/community in AD I should be looking? Preferably one that's relatively close to what little nightlife exists in the city, and one where there is a large concentration of Western expats.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


My workplace is in Khalidiya and it's really quite a nice place. However, it seems like most of the new, modern apartments in Khalidiya have been snapped up by Etihad Airways for their staffs. 

Anyway, if you can find a place there it'd be great! There's definitely a huge community of expats. Nightlife in Abu Dhabi is mostly centred around hotels and there are quite a number of them in Khalidiya or nearby areas. Unfortunately, I have yet to check out any though being a newbie myself . Maybe I should go paint the town red after the Christina Aguilera's gig at Emirates Palace this Friday.


----------



## Pasanada

For those living in AD.

Ministry of Sound presents HOUSEXY & SMOOVE……
The Female Takeover

Thursday 6th November 2008 @ SAX & OCEANS

We let you all party and let off steam after the ramadan period and now we return to raise the roof once again in true Ministry of Sound Style!!!

With 3 massive events having already hit the capital this year, the most famous nightclub in the world returns once again for it’s fourth episode with two of it’s leading club nights for an exclusive event that is not be missed, bringing together the best in House, R’n’B and Hip-Hop.

This time, the girls are coming to rock the house!!! With the unique female DJ talents of Rae (Housexy) and Miss DJ Philly (Smoove)

Ministry of Sound presents HOUSEXY
(in Oceans)

Housexy

join us at Sax for a night of R’n’B and Hip Hop not to be missed, with DJ Miss Philly playing alongside DJ Adam Graca!

Two parties under one roof……

Abu Dhabi…….Are you ready…??

Ministry of Sound - Home
Housexy

Entrance: 100AED
Age: 21+
Ladies and Airline crew enter free before 12
Airline crew 50% on bar til 12

For VIP/Table Reservations please call:
Allan Martin 050 792 0623 (Oceans - Housexy)
Elias Saad 050 792 6243 (SAX – Smoove)

Enjoy, Groovsters!


----------



## Monkeyfeet

I'm moving to Abu Dhabi next month and will also be looking for friends. I'm a 31 year old female - currently living in London but originally from New Zealand.

So if anyone is arranging anything from mid-next month onward, let me know!


----------



## dubaieuro

Matthew, if interested email me at [email protected] as I am looking also to make friends - thanks


----------



## Stan

Hi, I've moved from Manchester and would like get to know people here. I've just been around malls and have not experienced the night life.


----------



## dubaieuro

Hi, thanks for replying - I moved a week ago from the USA however I am French native and also did not do much ..... still looking to rent towards Dubai Marina which is quite difficult.
My private email is [email protected]


----------



## shells

Hey Matt

Been in AD for 2months,not particularly a bad place.Limited activities though could drive one beserk!!!
Would be thrilled to link up with a new friend
These could help:::Age,nationality? 

Ciao


----------



## taher

*hello*

hi iam computer engineer syrian work in abu dhabi airport iam in abu dhabi from 6 month ago and i looking for friends . i like to go out for coffee and i like clubbing and have fun i hope if u accept me as friend . wait ur reply 
thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

the thread you replied is 2 years old  perhaps those people have moved on.


----------



## samuae

*hello!!*

I am in Abu Dhabi since last six months and am looking forward to make some friends. My interests are movies, travle and reading. 

Thanks 

Sam


----------



## Elphaba

Grasshop said:


> Hey Im new aswell- well ive been here for 3 months but still living in a hotel aswell and finding it a bit difficult to meet new people. I am from scotland. Give me a message if you want to meet up- not sure if you can private mail on this site or i would mail you my number
> 
> cheers
> 
> Leanne


There is a Private Message facilty, but is only activated after you have made five posts.


----------



## samuae

Elphaba said:


> There is a Private Message facilty, but is only activated after you have made five posts.


Thank you !!


----------



## mindo

Matthey78 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a banking professional who'll be calling Abu Dhabi home for the next 1-2 years. My interests include dining out, fitness, shopping, movies, music, etc.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some like-minded people here as it's been so far a rather lonely one-week of staying in the hotel.
> 
> Thanks for reading my post. Have a great week ahead!


hello, I'm electrical engineer, I'll be staying here for sometime, I really like sports generally jogging, and to go out for movies, if ur interested, i'll be delighted,looking forward to ur reply


----------



## Menza

Matthey78 said:


> heya, looks like we're all in the same boat. been staying at le Meridien for 2 weeks now and finding the daily work then hotel thing a bit routine. good idea to meet up. my number is 0501098673.


Hi, are you still in Abu Dhabi?


----------

